# Flat Dog or When He'll Bulk Up



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Hope I'm posting this in the right spot. So Mishka just turned 1 year old, he's healthy, no worms, eats good food, very active and gets tons of exercise. He's 70 lbs and almost 25" but when he lies down he just looks "flat" lol. I know they will gain muscle and get bigger but is it possible that he just has small bone structure (he came from a litter of 10 but wasn't the runt) I've been trying to keep him lean and you can't see his ribs but is he supposed to be this slim? Should I increase his food intake? Here is a couple of pictures, one when he's sitting and one while on his side.



















Now his mom was a PB black and tan GSD, I never met the dad but was told he was and I quote "a beige shepherd" so I assume a Mal or something similar. Sorry for the long post but hopefully someone will chime in, thanks.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't tell you but I can emphasize with you. My girl is 16 mos. I thought that this summer "Summer" had turned into a lean mean muscle machine - now suddenly she's looking a little untoned and funny shaped again. Her body shape is changing yet again. I'm seeing development in shoulders and chest now, just starting and she's leaner yet overall. She hasn't gained or lost in height, nor lost weight - just leaner somehow.....

When I look back at her development, she seems to have peaks and plateaus every few months so I guess here comes another one. IMO, she's still got another 8 mos to go till 24 mos and physical maturity. Your boy is still young but on the edge, I think of another development period. I'll just keep doing the best I can for her and take a look and see what I have then.

Ad - I do have a question for any - is there something we should be doing for our pups specifically to develop certain muscles like more tug for chest, legs etc?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> Hope I'm posting this in the right spot. So Mishka just turned 1 year old, he's healthy, no worms, eats good food, very active and gets tons of exercise. He's 70 lbs and almost 25" but when he lies down he just looks "flat" lol. I know they will gain muscle and get bigger but is it possible that he just has small bone structure (he came from a litter of 10 but wasn't the runt) I've been trying to keep him lean and you can't see his ribs but is he supposed to be this slim? Should I increase his food intake? Here is a couple of pictures, one when he's sitting and one while on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to post his sire and dam's weights. Also, for picts - one from standing directly over the top of the body looking down and a good standing side shot. This is what I was asked to do when I had the same questions a few months ago


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

German shepherds are rarely fully grown at 1 year. It can take a shepherd as much as 2 to 3 years to fill out. My neighbor's GSD did not truly come into her own until she was over 3 and now she is stunning. Just make sure he is getting the proper nutrition and supplements and don't force it as you don't want to put extra weight on their bones while they are still young.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello! I refer to my boy, Fritz who is 15 months as 'slender'. His last weight in was 2 months ago, he was 75.8 lbs, and his parents are both 85+ lbs. _Everyone_ who meets him for the first time says 'he is so skinny', used to bug me, but he is healthy, alert, eyes clear..etc. He is a picky eater, but now if he misses a meal or eats less, it doesn't bother me. I know someday he will not be slender, but for now, its a good thing, better for his growing bones and body. enjoy

PS, he was the smallest in the litter!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences, we started Frizbee a couple of weeks ago and he seems to really enjoy it but got leaner even if that's even possible, maybe this winter I'll try sledding with him to build chest muscles. I won't up his food intake as I can't see his ribs and at 3 cups a day (Acana) I'm at the recommended amount. Where I live there is a lot of sledding and trails so we'll see how he takes to a harness. I'll get some new pictures from the top and side view and some of his mom as well. I have a feeling the dad might have been an "Alaskan Husky" since I live in the country and there is a few breeders around not a Mal. Thanks again and I'll update in a couple of months if I see a difference.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> ... maybe this winter I'll try sledding with him to build chest muscles ... I have a feeling the dad might have been an "Alaskan Husky"


Your dog does not look like he has husky in him. Consider starting a post for people to guess if he is mixed or not, and with what.  Those are always fun. A dog does not have to be a husky to pull a sled. Many years ago, the lead dog on an Iditarod's winning team was a Norwegian elkhound!

Just to be on the safe side, you might want to wait until Mishka is at least 18 mos to be sure his bones have all "set" before trying him on a sled. It's so easy to forget this. Other's may have an opinion on this too. Swimming and dog treadmills are another way to build muscle/muscle tone. Long runs are great if you run, stay off concrete/pavement, use soft trails, etc.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

german shepherds can come in just "beige" so it's possible that he's pure bred. Or, as you said, could be a malinois but your boy doesn't look like a mal.

You've got a couple years before he'll finish filling out.


18 months


2 years 4 months old


at 4 1/2


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

an "Alaskan husky" is often a mixed breed itself... generally part sib but can any working sled dog of Nordic ancestry.  that said, if they're quite common in the OPs home area, then it's very likely that one could have fathered this pup. but I agree, he does not look husky.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes neutering can play a role.
Dogs who've been neutered often are leaner and lankier then their intact counterparts. It's not the case with every dog, just on average.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that "a beige shepherd" that his sire is supposed to be may have been a yellow lab mix . 
You can't make him into a GSD . Your dog looks fine.
Part of the "bulk" appearance that you are looking for would come from undercoat and coat .


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

You are absolutely right Carmen, I have to stop comparing him to my old GSD or Mishka's mom since for all I know his dad can be a hound or a pointer (we do have a lot of hunters here as well as sledding dogs) and accept he just has an ongoing case of the Uglies since nothing on him grows in proportion....ever...He's a great dog, easy to train, great personality and good health and we love him.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

So just an update on Mishka's possible father.....long story short just a few hours ago my friend (who owns Mishka's mother who is now fixed) down the street found a dog in her back yard. He must have climbed in but couldn't get out...she brought him to the local SPCA and he was well known there. Turns out its not the first time jumping fences. They called his owner to come get him and he said it's a Black Mouth Cur hunting dog that looks suspiciously like my dog. Mystery solved, lol


----------

